# Golden Boy



## shpyo (May 15, 2005)

Hello,
I want to ask you about manga "Golden Boy". Do you know somethink about this manga in US (or UK)? Was it  released in english? If you know somethink please answer me (who printed or even ISBN numbers).

greetings from Poland,
Peter


----------



## Codde (May 15, 2005)

I don't know if it's liscensed in the UK but it is not in the US.(Only the anime is, found info on Rukia fanblog).


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 15, 2005)

dunno how it is in US but germany gets its manga from USA and in germany r all golden boy mangas and anime episodes... so logically it should be out there 2 ... 

golden boy owns!^^


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 16, 2005)

No, I love the anime but unfortunatly it's not released in america at all.  I've been trying to find scans and translation but no luck, except for one.


----------



## Gutsu (May 16, 2005)

From what I've heard Golden Boy manga is hentai... yup I wanna see it too.


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 16, 2005)

Actually no, it's echhi and has a lot of nudity and the manga is in no way perverted (well the ones I seen) so if you want to see hardcore sex and monkeys rapping girls wrong stuff.  The anime was pretty softcore actually, just very funny.


----------



## Gutsu (May 16, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> Actually no, it's echhi and has a lot of nudity and the manga is in no way perverted (well the ones I seen) so if you want to see hardcore sex and monkeys rapping girls wrong stuff.  The anime was pretty softcore actually, just very funny.




If I remember correctly from animenewsnetwork in a thread that the manga starts off echhi and then a few volumes later turns into hentai.


----------



## Norli (Dec 16, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> plx do



I'll have it up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2008)

It turns into "Hentai" in the last 2 or 3 volumes. I don't consider it hentai though. just a lot of sexscenes. Kintaro earned it though. Dude worked his ass of for all that pusy


----------

